

Low Level Should Be Low Priority - mavsman
https://medium.com/@bradydowling/low-level-should-be-low-priority-f8b78a6c8ab

======
joezydeco
Ironically, his beloved _NBA Jam_ arcade game was written entirely in
assembly.

